# Curved Drawer Fronts



## willie (Nov 5, 2007)

Hello All,

I am in the middle of building a dresser with 12 drawers. ALL of them have curved drawer fronts. The 4 drawers on each side have concave curves and the 4 in the middle have convex curves. The challange is what type of joint and how to cut it, attaching the drawer sides to the curved drawer fronts. The piece of furniture I am duplicating has sliding dovetail joints. I'm just not sure if that is the best joint, much less the less difficult joint to cut. I figured once I got to the point of building the drawers I would need to build some type of jig to make these cuts.

Does anyone have any knowledge of building curved drawer fronts and the joinery required, but most important, HOW to make those joints?


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

One easy and real nice looking way is to use dowels:

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/1849

The best part is that you can drill the sides first then glue the drawers together. Then drill again using the 
holes in the sides as guides to drill deep into the drawer fronts. Perfect alignment everytime and very strong.


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

do you have some pics to see what they will look like? makes it a bit easier to offer suggestions if I get a visual


----------



## willie (Nov 5, 2007)

I don't have a picture, but I do have a drawing of the dresser that I am building but I don't know how to upload thim here


----------

